# U16 Pilot team is now U16 DA



## HaveFun

Just heard that USSDA will be sanctioning the U16 pilot teams in the southwest. They will now be called U16 DA and play in all 3 showcases. 

Anyone else get this news at their club?


----------



## Desert Hound

Heard same thing


----------



## tugs

Roger that


----------



## 4DaLuvoftheGM

Until I officially see Southwest - U16 on the DA website under: "See schedule by age", I'll believe it.

http://www.ussoccerda.com/sam/standings/regevent/index.php?containerId=ODA3NDE1Ng==&partialGames=0


----------



## tugs

Got it in writing from our DOC.  Club starts with an "S" and ends with an "F"


----------



## Desert Hound

4DaLuvoftheGM said:


> Until I officially see Southwest - U16 on the DA website under: "See schedule by age", I'll believe it.
> 
> http://www.ussoccerda.com/sam/standings/regevent/index.php?containerId=ODA3NDE1Ng==&partialGames=0


My understanding is DA this year is not going to list standings/schedule for the U16 DA on the site. Why? not sure.

But as others have said...it seems to be a done deal.

As a side note. I had been wondering why US Soccer earlier recognized the pilot program in TX/OK as DA and not the version in So Cal/AZ. I guess I don't have to wonder any more.


----------



## jpeter

Desert Hound said:


> My understanding is DA this year is not going to list standings/schedule for the U16 DA on the site. Why? not sure.
> 
> But as others have said...it seems to be a done deal.
> 
> As a side note. I had been wondering why US Soccer earlier recognized the pilot program in TX/OK as DA and not the version in So Cal/AZ. I guess I don't have to wonder any more.


The invisible pilot?  Something doesn't sound right in this situation? 

Never known any real da teams not to be listed on the schedule or have a roster that is not posted or visable.   No standing yes but no schedule or roster no never seen this.

The single age band u16 is a good thing for da IMO but until there is a official reference, press release or annocement on http://www.ussoccerda.com/  to confirm it's just rumors.


----------



## SoccerFan

jpeter said:


> The invisible pilot?  Something doesn't sound right in this situation?
> 
> Never known any real da teams not to be listed on the schedule or have a roster that is not posted or visable.   No standing yes but no schedule or roster no never seen this.
> 
> The single age band u16 is a good thing for da IMO but until there is a official reference, press release or annocement on http://www.ussoccerda.com/  to confirm it's just rumors.





jpeter said:


> The invisible pilot?  Something doesn't sound right in this situation?
> 
> Never known any real da teams not to be listed on the schedule or have a roster that is not posted or visable.   No standing yes but no schedule or roster no never seen this.
> 
> The single age band u16 is a good thing for da IMO but until there is a official reference, press release or annocement on http://www.ussoccerda.com/  to confirm it's just rumors.


My DD’s club just requested a waiver and other information needed to register the Pilot players for Development Academy.......it’s official!


----------



## jpeter

SoccerFan said:


> My DD’s club just requested a waiver and other information needed to register the Pilot players for Development Academy.......it’s official!


Which age group? There is u15,  u16/17 u18/19 but no single age group u16 on the Aug 1st waiver.

What player status? Full or Part Time?

The official rules and regulations have no mention of a single year age group u16 or any reference to a pilot:
https://ussoccer.box.com/s/162xhf3ec20v8lg5ofmj80dz485kmnq3


----------



## soccerstud

http://www.ussoccerda.com/sam/standings/regevent/index.php?containerId=NzQzODA1Ng==&partialGames=1

i found the link under "See schedule by group", but no schedules yet


----------



## Footy08

http://www.ussoccerda.com/sam/standings/regevent/index.php?containerId=ODA3NDE1Ng==&partialGames=0

Check this one out. Says pilot programs on the DA site.


----------



## Desert Hound

U16 in SW is now DA. I talked to the coach who has the team and I have also talked with the person in charge of the DA program at the club. It is official


----------



## soccerstud

Footy08 said:


> http://www.ussoccerda.com/sam/standings/regevent/index.php?containerId=ODA3NDE1Ng==&partialGames=0
> 
> Check this one out. Says pilot programs on the DA site.


I saw that one but it does not show the DA 16...the one i posted does show it under the pull down for southwest


----------



## SoccerFan

jpeter said:


> Which age group? There is u15,  u16/17 u18/19 but no single age group u16 on the Aug 1st waiver.
> 
> What player status? Full or Part Time?
> 
> The official rules and regulations have no mention of a single year age group u16 or any reference to a pilot:
> https://ussoccer.box.com/s/162xhf3ec20v8lg5ofmj80dz485kmnq3


2003-U16


----------



## 4DaLuvoftheGM

Games are scheduled for FC Dallas U16 DA and other U16 teams in their conference. Lets give it time so DA came schedules Southwest U16 games.

http://www.ussoccerda.com/sam/standings/ss/schedule.php?containerID=ODI0MzM0OA==&v=3

To find the schedule:
2018-2019 Girls Regular Seasons
See schedule by club:   FC Dallas or any club in their conference
See schedule by age:    U-16/17


----------



## MakeAPlay

I thought that this tweet by Todd Beane was appropriate for this thread.


·
8h
Let’s be honest: The US youth system incentivizes short term wins & stats to market to parents, prejudices the development of smaller players & late maturers, and burdens coaches with the pressure to win at all cost. None of this honors healthy development of our children. #TOVO


----------



## Savage

MakeAPlay said:


> I thought that this tweet by Todd Beane was appropriate for this thread.
> 
> 
> ·
> 8h
> Let’s be honest: The US youth system incentivizes short term wins & stats to market to parents, prejudices the development of smaller players & late maturers, and burdens coaches with the pressure to win at all cost. None of this honors healthy development of our children. #TOVO


The same incentives to win are there for all US youth sports but the US still manages to produce much of the worlds best talent in basketball and baseball and other sports.  

 Why can’t US youth soccer system produce similarly?  Competition is not the problem.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Savage said:


> The same incentives to win are there for all US youth sports but the US still manages to produce much of the worlds best talent in basketball and baseball and other sports.
> 
> Why can’t US youth soccer system produce similarly?  Competition is not the problem.


Education is the problem. In the US we care about education and kids stay in school through the age of 18.  The rest of the world doesn’t care.  They sign kids to pro contacts at 16 and crank up thier competition.  It doesn’t matter that most fail and have little education.  The few gems become soccer superstar at the time our kids are thinking about prom and what college they want to go to.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Also our kids don’t have anywhere near the same level of competition at the age of 16 so they need to go to Europe. But Europe makes this hard with their rules that require Americans under 18 to get European citizenship first.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Savage said:


> The same incentives to win are there for all US youth sports but the US still manages to produce much of the worlds best talent in basketball and baseball and other sports.
> 
> Why can’t US youth soccer system produce similarly?  Competition is not the problem.


Football and basketball are much more reliant upon unique physical gifts than soccer.  Also we have the best football and basketball coaches in the world as they are the big sports in our culture.  If our society was invested in soccer at a similar level and it was the first choice sport among our most gifted athletes we would definitely do better.

Regarding the incentives being the same I disagree.  In the US the big 4 sports have much clearer paths to professional careers and much more community support.  Soccer is a country club sport in the US at the highest levels.  Christian Pullisic is amazing but he’s nowhere near a Lebron or a Khalil Mack....


----------



## Savage

MakeAPlay said:


> Football and basketball are much more reliant upon unique physical gifts than soccer.  Also we have the best football and basketball coaches in the world as they are the big sports in our culture.  If our society was invested in soccer at a similar level and it was the first choice sport among our most gifted athletes we would definitely do better.
> 
> Regarding the incentives being the same I disagree.  In the US the big 4 sports have much clearer paths to professional careers and much more community support.  Soccer is a country club sport in the US at the highest levels.  Christian Pullisic is amazing but he’s nowhere near a Lebron or a Khalil Mack....


Agree that the best athletes are not always picking soccer in the US and that’s a legitimate obstacle to developing world class players on par with the rest of the world but the coaching incentive to win is no more a barrier to soccer than it is to others sports such as basketball and baseball where the US develops world class players at least on par with everybody else in the world.


----------



## SoccerFan

MakeAPlay said:


> Football and basketball are much more reliant upon unique physical gifts than soccer.  Also we have the best football and basketball coaches in the world as they are the big sports in our culture.  If our society was invested in soccer at a similar level and it was the first choice sport among our most gifted athletes we would definitely do better.
> 
> Regarding the incentives being the same I disagree.  In the US the big 4 sports have much clearer paths to professional careers and much more community support.  Soccer is a country club sport in the US at the highest levels.  Christian Pullisic is amazing but he’s nowhere near a Lebron or a Khalil Mack....


Agree but the topic here is girls soccer & DA!


----------



## MakeAPlay

SoccerFan said:


> Agree but the topic here is girls soccer & DA!


I was responding to a comparison with other US sports FYI.


----------



## Sons of Pitches

Congratulations all you 2003 parents!!  You should be produd of yourselves!!  You drank sooooooooo much DOC/DA KoolAid that you did the Clubs Marketing for them.   What happens two years from now  when some 2002's take a few of your precious spots?  Do you demand a U18 only team?  

Let's face it, the DA had to do this to compete against ECNL.  In a lot of markets DA won, just by being the endorsed path to the national team by the USSF.  However, in competitive markets like SC, TX, etc... where there are lots of players and lots of options, the DA had to make this move to compete with ECNL they could not risk alienating so many parents.  So congrats 2003 parents!!

To take it a step further, I think we should have more DA teams in SoCal not less.  I mean look at the results of even the bad SoCal DA teams at the showcases.  Eagles U15 the dormat of the SWC, has a winning record at showcases?  We need more teams, we want more teams!!  Please feed us we are starving for opportunity!!   

The pay for play system just got a little bit stronger.


----------



## tugs

4DaLuvoftheGM said:


> Games are scheduled for FC Dallas U16 DA and other U16 teams in their conference. Lets give it time so DA came schedules Southwest U16 games.
> 
> Dedicated GU16s dates are now up on DA site for the southwest conference.  Dates are up but not game times or locations.  Missing northern California dates for September 29/30 and missing games vs Blues but confirms stand alone '03s in southwest conference is a done deal.


----------



## Flip-Mode

Does anyone know the status of the g2003 teams  as far as # of players and strength of the teams?


----------



## HaveFun

Flip-Mode said:


> Does anyone know the status of the g2003 teams  as far as # of players and strength of the teams?


Because they announced the DA sanctioning so late I would imagine a lot of the 2003 players that were selected for pilot left to other DA clubs or ECNL. 
I would expect Beach to dominate the 03’s though.


----------



## SoccerLife75

02/03 rosters of teams that have posted them on Academy website, shows many teams decided to keep the majority of the 03's teams together.  Makes me wonder what the Pilot teams are made up of.  No club was willing to give up there star players to Pilot and risk them leaving.  Looks like 02's didn't get a fare shot at academy as it was full with 03's.


----------



## Kicker4Life

SoccerLife75 said:


> Looks like 02's didn't get a fare shot at academy as it was full with 03's.


Unless those ‘02’s are playing on the ‘00/‘01 Team


----------



## Hdyldemapples

SoccerLife75 said:


> 02/03 rosters of teams that have posted them on Academy website, shows many teams decided to keep the majority of the 03's teams together.  Makes me wonder what the Pilot teams are made up of.  No club was willing to give up there star players to Pilot and risk them leaving.  Looks like 02's didn't get a fare shot at academy as it was full with 03's.


Every club did it differently.  Some are mostly 02s with only the stud 03s, some are 1/2 and 1/2, some are mostly 03’s with a few 02’s, some are 03’s and youngers, and then there are clubs with all the 02s and 03s on one roster making a crazy amount of girls on the team (Dallas Texans).  It’ll be a very uneven playing field this year at the U16/17 level and the U16 Pilot age groups because of the various ways the clubs are dispersing their players.  02’s probably need to play up at some clubs due to the lack of 00’s.


----------



## casper

SoccerLife75 said:


> 02/03 rosters of teams that have posted them on Academy website, shows many teams decided to keep the majority of the 03's teams together.  Makes me wonder what the Pilot teams are made up of.  No club was willing to give up there star players to Pilot and risk them leaving.  Looks like 02's didn't get a fare shot at academy as it was full with 03's.


Only 6 teams have full rosters up which equals 106 players so far. Out of the 106 players 68 are 02s, 35 are 03s, 2 are 04s, and 1 is an 05.  I would wait and see when the other teams post their complete rosters and expect the 02 margin to continue to grow as it stands now its almost 2 to 1 over the 03s. Not sure where you are getting your data from but it sounds like the 02s got a fair shot. Also some 02s are rostered on the 00/01 teams because those clubs don't have a lot of 00s.


----------



## Sons of Pitches

casper said:


> Only 6 teams have full rosters up which equals 106 players so far. Out of the 106 players 68 are 02s, 35 are 03s, 2 are 04s, and 1 is an 05.  I would wait and see when the other teams post their complete rosters and expect the 02 margin to continue to grow as it stands now its almost 2 to 1 over the 03s. Not sure where you are getting your data from but it sounds like the 02s got a fair shot. Also some 02s are rostered on the 00/01 teams because those clubs don't have a lot of 00s.


Yeah those numbers will continue to go down, Beach has 13 of the 35,  03's on their roster.  Galaxy SD has 9 of the 35.  Which mean the other 4 have 12 03's combined.  I think that is what the numbers will look like, 3 or 4 03's per team at the most.

I actually think that the DA's decision to make 03 a DA Pilot and  sanction the 03's as their own age group is going to make things even worse here in SoCal.  I have heard that an entire Simi Valley Eclipse 03 Coast Premier team is moving to LA  Premier DA.  Somehow poaching an entire team from another club is the solution?  I think that a lot of these clubs will try to move their 02 DPL players to DA02/03, push their 03 DA players to 03 pilot and promote from within to 02 DPL.  Further watering down, the SCDSL, CSL, Discovery, ECNL whatever?  But will the 02 DPL players be willing to move to full time DA?

What really sucks is 10-12 years ago we had a nice little soccer pyramid here in SoCal, it was Coast Soccer League, and if you won you moved up, all the way to Premier, and Premier was where it was at.  Small clubs could compete, travel was less onerous.    There was enough competition in SoCal for this too succeed.  Instead we made SCDSL, ECNL, USSDA and now, we have to travel to god knows where to play games, North Carolina, Phoenix, Florida, etc... when  we could have just stayed here.  All this travel is stupid, to watch a bunch of kids play kickball.


----------



## Josep

Sons of Pitches said:


> Yeah those numbers will continue to go down, Beach has 13 of the 35,  03's on their roster.  Galaxy SD has 9 of the 35.  Which mean the other 4 have 12 03's combined.  I think that is what the numbers will look like, 3 or 4 03's per team at the most.
> 
> I actually think that the DA's decision to make 03 a DA Pilot and  sanction the 03's as their own age group is going to make things even worse here in SoCal.  I have heard that an entire Simi Valley Eclipse 03 Coast Premier team is moving to LA  Premier DA.  Somehow poaching an entire team from another club is the solution?  I think that a lot of these clubs will try to move their 02 DPL players to DA02/03, push their 03 DA players to 03 pilot and promote from within to 02 DPL.  Further watering down, the SCDSL, CSL, Discovery, ECNL whatever?  But will the 02 DPL players be willing to move to full time DA?
> 
> What really sucks is 10-12 years ago we had a nice little soccer pyramid here in SoCal, it was Coast Soccer League, and if you won you moved up, all the way to Premier, and Premier was where it was at.  Small clubs could compete, travel was less onerous.    There was enough competition in SoCal for this too succeed.  Instead we made SCDSL, ECNL, USSDA and now, we have to travel to god knows where to play games, North Carolina, Phoenix, Florida, etc... when  we could have just stayed here.  All this travel is stupid, to watch a bunch of kids play kickball.




CSL wasn’t perfect and how many different Alpha Beta and Zeta legaues would it have now with all these teams? 

You aren’t forced to travel to NC, FL or AZ.  You choose to sign with a team in a league that has those schedules.  There’s no secret in what the commitment is before you sign up.  

Pick a CSL team. Pick a Flught One team. Play AYSO select and enjoy local games.  If a coach will have you, the choice is yours on how many miles this will be for your season.


----------



## Hdyldemapples

Openning day for the DA.  The Pilot U16 teams have no team pages shown on the USSDA site.  I guess the U16 Pilot will be an invisible league for all players?  No college coaches will be able to look up the players?  If so, wasted year for those talented players at the 03 age group.


----------



## Josep

All the games are on HUDL and these coaches are very familiar with teams and players now.   This really isn’t a big deal.


----------



## Hdyldemapples

Josep said:


> All the games are on HUDL and these coaches are very familiar with teams and players now.   This really isn’t a big deal.


Just curious...do you have an 03 on a Pilot team?


----------



## Josep

Hdyldemapples said:


> Just curious...do you have an 03 on a Pilot team?


I do.


----------



## Hdyldemapples

Josep said:


> I do.


My post was more of a question and just wondering why the USSDA does not have a page for the Pilot teams.  Doesn’t seem to make sense.  Will they have a team page with stats like the other teams?  Or will the Pilot teams be invisible on the website all season.  Hudl is nice, but not sure why the teams are not listed.  People can’t even see who is on the teams.  Seems odd to me.


----------



## Josep

I think there are a few things here. 

First, the Pilot is only new to SWu16.  Texas had it last year and it was the same. 

Second, realize that US soccer didn’t really want to make this a pilot or adopt it.  It was somewhat a forced conclusion.  There’s a reason why DA is not a single age band. 

Third, if the league is about development, the rosters and statistics don’t necessarily need to be there.  Are they fun to look at?  Sure.  But US soccer probably feels as if it has given enough to the SW16s.  

Fourth, college coaches are so much more dialed in than what’s put on that site.  Of the people I know at 03 who have committed already, most of it was not due to what was online.  There’s a process, and your coach and club are big factors.  Most of these kids are already on coaches radars.  It’s also up to the individual kid to do the work with the schools they aspire to play for.  

It doesn’t bother me in the least whether my kid’s name is on the website or not.  The schedule is there.  We knew there’d be no standings.  I’m sure the really smart die hards with an interest will provide that.  

It’s a good season to have measured competition. While it seems like the DPL is a little more structured than it was last year, the SWu16s are fortunate to have what they have.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Josep

The game reports are published for the SW16 pilots, so if anyone is concerned about college coaches, they can see each game log and roster there.


----------



## Hdyldemapples

Josep said:


> I think there are a few things here.
> 
> First, the Pilot is only new to SWu16.  Texas had it last year and it was the same.
> 
> Second, realize that US soccer didn’t really want to make this a pilot or adopt it.  It was somewhat a forced conclusion.  There’s a reason why DA is not a single age band.
> 
> Third, if the league is about development, the rosters and statistics don’t necessarily need to be there.  Are they fun to look at?  Sure.  But US soccer probably feels as if it has given enough to the SW16s.
> 
> Fourth, college coaches are so much more dialed in than what’s put on that site.  Of the people I know at 03 who have committed already, most of it was not due to what was online.  There’s a process, and your coach and club are big factors.  Most of these kids are already on coaches radars.  It’s also up to the individual kid to do the work with the schools they aspire to play for.
> 
> It doesn’t bother me in the least whether my kid’s name is on the website or not.  The schedule is there.  We knew there’d be no standings.  I’m sure the really smart die hards with an interest will provide that.
> 
> It’s a good season to have measured competition. While it seems like the DPL is a little more structured than it was last year, the SWu16s are fortunate to have what they have.
> 
> Just my opinion.


You make a lot of good points.  Thanks for sharing your opinion.  I think my initial post was a bit impulsive. I was confused about the U16 age group and the limited exposure on the website, so I appreciate your input.

Good luck to all the dds that are playing on the Pilot teams.


----------



## Sons of Pitches

I  am confused, these are two U16 Pilot teams, playing 2002 players?  Is this a mistake on the USSDA website?  or in their greediness are they allowing clubs to roster ranyone willing to pay?  

http://www.ussoccerda.com/sam/standings/ss/view_game_report.php?eventId=5441735&teamId=8560268


----------



## cerebro de fútbol

Sons of Pitches said:


> I  am confused, these are two U16 Pilot teams, playing 2002 players?  Is this a mistake on the USSDA website?  or in their greediness are they allowing clubs to roster ranyone willing to pay?
> 
> http://www.ussoccerda.com/sam/standings/ss/view_game_report.php?eventId=5441735&teamId=8560268


I think Pats didn't report the game correctly.  The game day report for the DA u16 game includes the players on the DA 02/03 and there is no report for the DA 02/03 game.  Perhaps a Pats parent can clarify.


----------



## casper

Sons of Pitches said:


> I  am confused, these are two U16 Pilot teams, playing 2002 players?  Is this a mistake on the USSDA website?  or in their greediness are they allowing clubs to roster ranyone willing to pay?
> 
> http://www.ussoccerda.com/sam/standings/ss/view_game_report.php?eventId=5441735&teamId=8560268


There is a reporting mistake on the website. For some reason its confusing the 02/03 DA result and mixing the rosters with the 03 DA pilot result and roster.  Hopefully the website will get it corrected the correct score for the 02/03 U17/U16 DA was LA Premier 2 Pat's 0.


----------



## Kante

Desert Hound said:


> U16 in SW is now DA. I talked to the coach who has the team and I have also talked with the person in charge of the DA program at the club. It is official


Ok, to make sure I'm understanding, you are saying that u16 will exist as a single year age group, and that u16/u17 will go away. Is that correct? (apologies, if I'm being obtuse, the whole thread was difficult to follow)


----------



## Kicker4Life

Kante said:


> Ok, to make sure I'm understanding, you are saying that u16 will exist as a single year age group, and that u16/u17 will go away. Is that correct? (apologies, if I'm being obtuse, the whole thread was difficult to follow)


No, at least 2 DA regions have added a u16 age group this making the DA lineup:

U14
U15
U16
U16/17
U18/19


----------



## Kante

Got it. Thanks. Is USSDA then going to u16 only then in 2019-20, or is that not known yet? What's best guess?


----------



## Sons of Pitches

As James Earl Jones said, "If you pay for it, they will build it."


----------



## jpeter

Sons of Pitches said:


> As James Earl Jones said, "If you pay for it, they will build it."


Well...not the best smelling place or fields but at least making something out of..


----------



## Josep

Kante said:


> Got it. Thanks. Is USSDA then going to u16 only then in 2019-20, or is that not known yet? What's best guess?


Most of the clubs in the country don’t want single banded age group.   It appears DA  appeased SoCal and Texas because they’ve been the drivers of single age band. 

 Most clubs don’t have the kids or the money to support single age band and at a few DA meetings there was a vocal opposition.  

 But it’s clear ECNL’s “all-in” campaign and fight for talent woke up DA out of its ego to force the Pilot this season. Perhaps they will force single age band next season and lose clubs in the process.


----------



## Kante

Josep said:


> Most of the clubs in the country don’t want single banded age group.   It appears DA  appeased SoCal and Texas because they’ve been the drivers of single age band.
> 
> Most clubs don’t have the kids or the money to support single age band and at a few DA meetings there was a vocal opposition.
> 
> But it’s clear ECNL’s “all-in” campaign and fight for talent woke up DA out of its ego to force the Pilot this season. Perhaps they will force single age band next season and lose clubs in the process.


Got it. That helps. Thx.


----------



## LASTMAN14

jpeter said:


> Well...not the best smelling place or fields but at least making something out of..


San Pedro! Play from time to time at Daniels field. About 15 years ago played up at Bogdanovich Park in San Pedro as well. But those fields were ankle breakers. Also heard a RUMOR that an outside developer wants to turn 9 holes of Victoria Golf Course in Carson into a sports complex.


----------



## Real Deal

Josep said:


> Most of the clubs in the country don’t want single banded age group.   It appears DA  appeased SoCal and Texas because they’ve been the drivers of single age band.
> 
> Most clubs don’t have the kids or the money to support single age band and at a few DA meetings there was a vocal opposition.
> 
> But it’s clear ECNL’s “all-in” campaign and fight for talent woke up DA out of its ego to force the Pilot this season. Perhaps they will force single age band next season and lose clubs in the process.


Thx for the info.   But there is single age band in ECNL isn't there?  So why would clubs have a problem with it for DA?


----------



## Josep

Real Deal said:


> Thx for the info.   But there is single age band in ECNL isn't there?  So why would clubs have a problem with it for DA?


For some of the DA clubs it’s funding and a lot more travel.  I don’t have their specific reason. Certainly those clubs offered and took DA as an opportunity to get in front of more families. But I’m not sure of their specific motives.


----------



## pewpew

http://www.ussoccerda.com/sam/standings/ss/view_game_report.php?eventId=5441735&teamId=8560268[/QUOTE]
Two old teammates on that roster are also listed on the U16/17 roster for LAPFC. Are they allowed to switch back and forth. Just curious because I was looking for a few other former teammates from last year's DA team and it doesn't look like they made the cut. But then again where can you find Pilot or DPL rosters. I can only find DA. 


casper said:


> There is a reporting mistake on the website. Hopefully the website will get it corrected the correct score for the 02/03 U17/U16 DA was LA Premier 2 Pat's 0.


I don't even see the score posted yet or any game info. Is it the Home team's job to post scores? That first LAPFC game was a few weeks ago and it's still not posted. Other clubs played this past weekend and have already posted scores.


----------



## casper

pewpew said:


> http://www.ussoccerda.com/sam/standings/ss/view_game_report.php?eventId=5441735&teamId=8560268


Two old teammates on that roster are also listed on the U16/17 roster for LAPFC. Are they allowed to switch back and forth. Just curious because I was looking for a few other former teammates from last year's DA team and it doesn't look like they made the cut. But then again where can you find Pilot or DPL rosters. I can only find DA.

I don't even see the score posted yet or any game info. Is it the Home team's job to post scores? That first LAPFC game was a few weeks ago and it's still not posted. Other clubs played this past weekend and have already posted scores.[/QUOTE]

Score is posted correctly and the game cards are correct on the DA website. 

http://lapr.ussoccerda.com/sam/teams/index.php?team=7533496


----------

